# diy moving bed filter with powerhead



## nickquinteros (Sep 17, 2014)

hey guys so I recently had some thoughts about making a new filter for my 55 gallon mbuna tank. I was thinking about making a moving bed filter using k1 kaldnes attached to a sponge filter but I kinda thought it wouldn't be enough to filter out the rather large load that my 10 cichlids produce. so I thought maybe if I add a power head to the setup instead of airline it would filter the water faster. so I was wondering if anyone had any input on my plans for this project. I currently have a internal canister filter with a powerhead at 345 gph but it's extremely unsightly and takes up a lot of space in my tank. has anyone ever done this that could give me advice on my tank? if it seems plausible I'll post pictures of the project so others can learn from it too. thanks


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Whether the powerhead would work better or not would probably be dependent on what it does to the movement of the K1. If it jams it into the top of the filter and stops the gentle turnover, it is likely tobe less efficient, despite the higher flow.


----------

